# Making Laminated Blanks



## PhoenixWoodDesigns (May 2, 2014)

I'm considering making my own laminated blanks -- the only (and major) downside to this being that I don't have a planer or a jointer. If I were to try and buy boards on here that were dry and already planed and jointed flat, and had them shipped to me so that I could do the glue up, would that work? 

I'm wondering if the change in humidity could potentially warp them slightly, and then they won't go together nicely. 

The woods I'd probably be looking for would be dense hardwoods -- Walnut, Cherry, Maple, maybe some Bloodwood or Purpleheart for a special few. The end goal would be to make a block 3.5" square by maybe 25" long.

Thoughts?


----------



## Mike1950 (May 2, 2014)

In my opinion -if I ship you wood- low humidity here- we put it into a plane go to 30,000freeze and suck the air out of it- land rinse -repeat a couple times- land in florida- you open wood- it screams- damn it is humid here- I want to go home.  It rebels -moves just like it wants........ well that may be a little embellished but ya sorta get my opinion.........


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns (May 2, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> In my opinion -if I ship you wood- low humidity here- we put it into a plane go to 30,000freeze and suck the air out of it- land rinse -repeat a couple times- land in florida- you open wood- it screams- damn it is humid here- I want to go home.  It rebels -moves just like it wants........ when that may be a little embellished but ya sorta get my opinion.........



That's exactly what I'm afraid of, Mike. I don't think I'd find anyone with laminated stuff already made up for a reasonable price either. Man, I need a planer / jointer.


----------



## hobbit-hut (May 2, 2014)

I have an offer for you Michael. I should be getting a new jointer, within the next several weeks I'll know for sure. Hopefully sooner. Should that happen I have a harbor freight jointer I'd be willing to gift you. I travel to St. Pete for V.A. appointments and could load it up and meet you should you have an interest. Not the highest rated jointer to be sure but it's done the job for me and I've had no issues with it. I won't be needing two that's for sure and it would allow me more room in the shop. I also have a small table top delta which I use more often so for sure don't need three.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 5 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 2, 2014)

Michael that and a craigslist planer and you are covered. Generous offer Lowell!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns (May 2, 2014)

hobbit-hut said:


> I have an offer for you Michael. I should be getting a new jointer, within the next several weeks I'll know for sure. Hopefully sooner. Should that happen I have a harbor freight jointer I'd be willing to gift you. I travel to St. Pete for V.A. appointments and could load it up and meet you should you have an interest. Not the highest rated jointer to be sure but it's done the job for me and I've had no issues with it. I won't be needing two that's for sure and it would allow me more room in the shop. I also have a small table top delta which I use more often so for sure don't need three.



That's fantastic! Thanks, Lowell! Just let me know when. :)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## hobbit-hut (May 2, 2014)

My next trip up in that area will be in June. I'll keep you informed.


----------



## WoodLove (May 2, 2014)

PhoenixWoodDesigns said:


> I'm considering making my own laminated blanks -- the only (and major) downside to this being that I don't have a planer or a jointer. If I were to try and buy boards on here that were dry and already planed and jointed flat, and had them shipped to me so that I could do the glue up, would that work?
> 
> I'm wondering if the change in humidity could potentially warp them slightly, and then they won't go together nicely.
> 
> ...


 
Michael,
Florida wood aint good enough for ya? lolol.......


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns (May 2, 2014)

WoodLove said:


> Michael,
> Florida wood aint good enough for ya? lolol.......



There are a few cherry trees around here! But the reason for those woods is for food safety. Dense wood with tight grains make cleaning easier!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (May 3, 2014)

Phoenix do you have a table saw? If you got s3s boards you could at least do a final ripping on your end. I agree with mike to a certain extent. If the boards want to move they will, however the only detrimental movement I would forsee is cupping and a twist. If you make an order for boards just a pinch wider than you need them you would minimize the risk of cupping and allow yourself some wiggle room for a final trim. Twist is generally done happening by the time the kiln drying is over but it will always be a possibility with climate change. I couldn't imagine major losses from movement due to climate change but don't count them out. Walnut and cherry are pretty easy going for movement hard maple is much more temperamental. My recommendation would be to substitute soft maple for the hard maple. Soft maple and cherry are about the same hardness so you won't lose ground on durability by making the swap. I think your idea has a good chance if success. You will loose some from time to time but in the end I think it would be worth the try.


----------



## jules (Oct 25, 2014)

Hello michael, I have a planer. If you need sumptin done, just message me. There's lots of wood in Florida. I am in the process of building a solar kiln, could use your muscles....sounds like a great barter!


----------

